# Fat boy challenge 2010... whats your goals for this year?



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

a new year is here... we always get an influx of those goals for what we plan to do this year...

if you're looking for an idea check out last years thread HERE

something along the lines of
-Current age:
-Current height:
-Current weight: 
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey):
-Fitness Goals: 
-Riding goals:
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing):
-Event goals:

obviously it doesn't have to go just like that but it works 

and if you are looking for some bragging/accountability post your weight loss as you go in the 2009 BIG BOY Weekly Weigh In thread


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

39
6'4"
305
Just want to get in better shape, whatever weight I am at.
To have fun with my friends and kids both on trails and streets.
Wine, Women and Song.. Oh wait thats how I got here in the first place. 
No event goals as of yet


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)

27
5'11
240
to reach 100 miles a week on the trails from the 60 i was at last year.

hustonwoods state park 


east fork lake


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

38
6'4"
225
from somewhere ~300
My goal this year is to be officially under clyde status. I doubt I'll lose the 'tall'


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

38
6'6" 277
Looking to get down to a ripped 240
I'm going to get in at least 10 miles per day,"Rain or shine"


----------



## kyrus (Aug 27, 2008)

39
6'2"
320 
Really wanting to drop to a much healthier 230.
Looking to enjoy this as a hobby, while benefiting my health and bonding with my sons


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

28
5'10"
222
-Previous weight: 277
I want to be under 200lbs. 
I also want to enjoy this as a hobby and ride quite a few times a week.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

37
6'1"
264
previously well above 300
I want to be back at 220 by June
I started mountain bikinback in the late 80's and it has been the only hobby that I have continued with througout my life and it is a nice way to get rid of the stress.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

24 yrs old
6'9" tall
255lbs currently
previously 280-285lbs
trying to get down to 220-230lbs
Goal this year is to lose my beer belly and be able to ride a lot longer.


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

Current age:38 soon to be 39
-Current height: 6
-Current weight: 245
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey):256
-Fitness Goals: 200lbs by June 1. 185 by October 1.
-Riding goals:Longer rides, more uphill ability
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing):New guns, new full suspension, not sure.
-Event goals:


----------



## Jared102000 (Oct 20, 2009)

27 
6'2"
currently 343
goal 250
was down to 318 before winter


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

22
6'2''
266
Get down to 215
Hit the trails as much as possible this year
New bike if I'm nice


----------



## Creektown (Nov 12, 2009)

31
5'9"
210lbs
245lbs 18 months ago
_Fitness Goals:_ 190-195lbs
_Riding goals:_ Utilize my new FOES. Ride every day, even if it's a quick one. Find more road and mnt rides. Century on road as well as trail.
_Rewards:_ I think the difference in health as well as fitness is the ultimate reward. The better shape I'm in, the longer and harder the rides I can do.
_Event goals:_ Hit as many road time trials I can this year.

2010 FOES XCT-5 Curnutt Air XTD


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

50
6'3"
250 lbs.
goal is 195 lbs.
Riding goal is race more and race a dirt century


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

Age: 35
Height: 6'3"
Current weight: 238lb
Target weight: 220lb

Goal 1:To run 5.5 miles in 38 minutes - current time 41:41
Goal 2:To ride more
Goal 3:To spend a huge amount of cash on a new ride


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

- Age: 28
- Height: 5'8"
- Start Date: March 2, 2009
- Start weight: 240lbs
- Current weight: 224lbs (I reached 220 but got 4 in Dec)
- Goal weight for 2010: 187lbs

-Riding and Fitness Goals:

I want to ride harder and longer, I did 1600 miles on 2009 and I want to triple it this year, of those mi, 1000 were just for commuting. I want to improve my endurance capacity. I'm going to look for an indoor soccer or a table tennis place where I can go back to my college activities, I tried standard soccer, but I never had the skills or resistance for it, I've been postponing this for so long, and if I want to meet my weight loss goal I need and extra sport activity.

Once, I reached pants size 40, I think I was around 265lbs, did I diet on my own (without any exercise) and was able to reach the 187lbs Goal, but once I stop my "Diet" I started to gain weight again. I've found that with constant exercize my weight is more stable and I don't have to be too "Diet minded", although I think I will cut some carbs and soda this year.


----------



## murtaghstyle (May 29, 2009)

26
6'2''
245

Aiming for 225 before my first kid is born in July.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

33
6 foot
307#

goal #1 loose 50lbs
goal #2 ride more and get my single speed up and running.
goal #3 commute to work. about 11 miles one way.

added 1/5/10 goal #4 complete the north south trail in Rhode Island.


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

26
6'8"
260lbs

Goals
1. Ride 2,000 miles this year
2. Complete first 24 hour race (already selected)
3. Drop the last 30lbs (start weight of 315lbs)
4. Drastically improve body fat %
5. Train for first major epic in 2011 (kind of my reward - won't register if not up to task)
6. Finish my DH build (Kona Stinky)


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

33
6'1"
255 Down from 283
Looking to wiegh in at 220 by April 1

Jan 1 was the beginging of "The Battle Of The Cattle 2010" at work.
3 of my co-workers and myself have $ on who can lose the greatest % of weight.
Some of the other guys have side bets on who will win, what % loss will win, and even the superfecta; winner thru 3rd runner up in exact order.

I am proud to say that I am the reigning champ of the "Great Weight Debate of 2009" which ran August to November, but it only involved me and one other, (who is trying again this time) and he is an emotional eater, so I killed him.


----------



## Ravman (Nov 19, 2009)

-Current age: 39
-Current height: 5' 8"
-Current weight: 225
-Fitness Goals: get below 200 this year. my ultimate goal is to get below 175. 
-Riding goals: ride 4 days a week at a minimum
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): my better health will be my reward and maybe a new bike once i reach my ultimate goal


----------



## bornhere (Feb 21, 2009)

33
6'4"
325 lbs

Want to drop at least 50 lbs
Want to ride more.
Ride longer.
Ride more tech.
Break fewer parts.
Get a single speed mtb.
Gasp, get a road bike.
Be more competitive at the bmx track.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

-*Current age*: 34

-*Current height*: 5'11"

-*Current weight*: 405 lbs

-*Goals* : I'd like to be around 350 lbs by July and down to 300 lbs by New Year's Eve '10...roughly 9 lbs a month. These are very attainable goals and I'm not going to over think the strategy. I know all the ins and outs and what needs to be done...I just have to do it and maintain it with God's help.

Good luck to everybody.


----------



## bjeylee (Feb 20, 2007)

*Age*-6ft 3in
*Weight*- 260
*Goals*- Like to be...no WILL be back down to 220 by August this year.....Leadville wasn't fun at 260 on a single speed!!
*Plans*-Race the NUE series in the single speed class....end the season with a top ten placement. Win the Dirty Spokes 6hr series this year.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll try this again I guess...

*-Current age:* 25
*-Current height:* 6'2"
*-Current weight:* 245
*-Fitness Goals:* Sounds pretty simple, but I just want to get in shape. <=200 by the time riding season starts (I'm in WI).
*-Riding goals:* To not be the slowest of the group, always trying to keep up with the others. Also, more night rides!
*-Rewards: *Maybe a new wheelset or Thomson seatpost...Nothing too major


----------



## mike51robo (Mar 27, 2009)

complete the fools gold 100


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

Current age: 27
-Current height: 6'2"
-Current weight: 290
-Fitness Goals: Get active again and loose about 50 lbs. 
-Riding goals: I want to compete in a race this year. 
-Rewards hopefully less back pain.


----------



## Gaffed (Jun 26, 2009)

Current age: 26 years, and a few days shy of 11 months.
Current height: 6' 1"
Current weight: 287lbs, 42" inseam
Fitness Goal: 225lbs, 38" inseam
Riding Goals: Do a 50 mile off-road ride & a 100 mile road ride once a month. 
Rewards: Self confidence, setting a goal and sticking to it.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hehe I knew you get wider with some extra pounds, but taller?


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

-Current age: 42
-Current height: 5' 11"
-Current weight: 250
-Fitness Goals: Lose 51 lbs.
-Riding goals: 2,000 miles this year
-Event goals: Road century and 2 metric centuries. Race in 2 XC events. One 6 hour endurance MTB event.


----------



## bran12081 (Aug 20, 2009)

-Current age: 28
-Current height: 6'2"
-Current weight: 292
-Previous weight: 320
-Fitness Goals: Would like to be down to 240 by year's end. Keep riding regularily and implement some other cardio / lifting into my routine.
-Riding goals: Get faster on flat singletrack. (downhill is no problem for us clydes )


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

I was thrilled to get under 200lbs (from a high of 220) in the spring of '08. I stayed right around 200 for 2 years, riding 2 or 3 times a week, running a little, and eating whatever I wanted. Well, a recurrence of a back problem stopped my exercise routine for a while and I continued to eat (and drink) whatever I wanted and guess what? I'm back up to 210lbs! Unacceptable.

So here we go:

-Current age: 50
-Current height: 5'10"
-Current weight: 210lbs
-Previous weight: 220lbs
-Fitness Goals: Short term: get below 200lbs, eventually the 185 range would be great. 
-Riding goals: keep up!
-Rewards: if I get below 190 I'll buy a lighter wheel set for my Fisher HiFi. :
-Event goals: Do a handful of local races and avoid DFL.


----------



## techy101 (May 2, 2009)

-Current age: 25
-Current height: 5'10"
-Current weight: 220lbs
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 270lbs
-Fitness Goals: Short term - hit 200lbs, Long term get somewhere between 180 and 190lbs. 
-Riding goals: Get up to at least 200 miles per months in the late spring, summer, and fall. 
-Rewards: I've really got no clue
-Riding goals: Be able to ride for much longer periods of time before tuckering out like I did last summer.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

*Pissed Off and Skinny*

34 years old
6'6" tall
Jan 1: 255 lbs.
June 1 goal: 210 lbs.

Coming off a shattered elbow in September, I was down around 225 at that point. My goal for next season is to be "Pissed Off and Skinny."

Riding the Pugsley now (and for the next 3 months), road season in April and finally hit the dirt in May so hopefully I should be rippin' by then. :thumbsup:


----------



## Iluv2adjust (Jun 19, 2006)

-Current age: 38 (39 Jan 18th)
-Current height: 6'
-Current weight: 240
-Previous weight :Started out 258, went to 236 this fall, then back up during the holidays
-Fitness Goals: Ride 2x per week, 1.5 hrs each, get down to 213...(weird number,I know, it's on the BMI chart next to my room).
Take a mountain bike vacation with my wife.
-Rewards: New wheelset, but just being out there two times a week is a reward!
.


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

age - 37
height - 6' 1
weight - 280 ish
fitness goals, get back into MTB orienteering and get fit enough to compete in the Scott 24hr in October


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

-Current age: 31
-Current height: 5'10"
-Current weight: 217
-Fitness Goals: Would like to race Clydes
-Target Weight: 200-205lbs but.......10% body fat
-Riding goals: Do good enough to eventually race expert
-Rewards: To eat and drink what I want, when I want


----------



## ross413 (Apr 26, 2009)

-26
-6'1"
-260
-... Started at 356, was down to 208 last summer. . Saved my marriage and got my wife hooked on exercise... So I put back on a few pounds to do it, I know I can loose it:thumbsup: 
-I want to be sub 200 bu the end of summer and hit 190 as a low and even out around 200 for my winter weight.
-Top 5 in a Mid Atlantic Super Series race (sport, I won a beginner race last year )
-Superfly 100 
-24 hour race, stage race in 2011


Thanks Ross


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

-Current age: 29
-Current height: 6'3
-Current weight: 254
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 260
-Fitness Goals: Under 200
-Riding goals: 20 miles off-pavement
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): New bike for motivation
-Event goals:Ride weekly with the local club


----------



## 4zilch (Jan 12, 2010)

Starting to ride this spring
Age: 27
Height: 5'8"
Current Weight: 240ish - Weighed almost 3 bills before getting my sh*t together a year ago.
Goals: Under 200 --> 180 would be nice --> 160 would be awesome, but not sure if my muscle mass will allow me to get that low.
Have gone from a tight 44" waist down to a 38" - I'd like to get back to a 34" - Haven't been there since I was in high school (and still athletic)
Riding Goals: To enjoy riding on and off road and not give up on it. Not sure on mileage- haven't started riding yet.


----------



## TheDarkAce (Aug 11, 2009)

-Current age: 45
-Current height: 5'8"
-Current weight: 230 lbs
-Fitness Goals: be below 200 lbs and stay there
-Riding goals: average over 50 miles a week
-Event goals: ride half a century this year


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

Fat boy challenge 2010... whats your goals for this year?

-Current age: *39*
-Current height: *5'8"*
-Current weight: *226*
-Previous weight: *170-180 when I was comfortable with myself*
-Fitness Goals:180 and climbing in the middle ring
-Riding goals:
-Rewards:
-Event goals:


----------



## MallardMauler (Aug 4, 2009)

33
6'1"
Current weight: 288
On 1/1/10: 310
I want to get down to atleast 250 by Sept. 1.


----------



## Marko_light (Sep 18, 2009)

6'4"
248 started
241 current
203 July 4

2#'s a week for 24 weeks.


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

age 54
6'0"
started 2009 283lb, ended Oct 31, 2009 237lb..my official begin of the holiday season  
Jan 30 2010 the official end of my holiday season 245lb, goal by Oct. 31 to be below 215lb

add two singletrack races and better my times by 10% over last year.
increase annual road miles from 1.4k to 2.1k 
increase annual mountain miles from 600 to 850
do mammoth mountain again this time without bleeding
bench press 5 reps @ 250
reduce my official holiday season by 30 days


----------



## Fazda (Nov 2, 2009)

-Current age: 36
-Current height: 5' 7"
-Current weight: 190
-Previous weight: 210
-Fitness Goals: Would like to be 165 to 170 and stay there
-Riding goals: 1500 miles this year


----------



## pucho (Jun 19, 2008)

-Current age:33
-Current height:5'8"
-Current weight:224lb
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey):242
-Fitness Goals: Not sure, I just want to have an overall improvement on my fitness.
-Riding goals:It's so frustrating to be the last guy to exit the trail and see all your riding buddies looking fresh after they have been sitting there waiting for you. To be able to hang on their back tire would be golden.
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): Smaller sized clothing. 
-Event goals: Do the 50miler at the Hammer Head 100, and in the future complete the whole 100.


----------



## specializeddaddy (Feb 1, 2010)

-Current age: 40 AGHHHHH
-Current height: 6'
-Current weight: 250
-Fitness Goals: been married for going on 9 years, I want to be back in my biking shape I was 9 years ago - less flab
-Riding goals: re-establish my riding ability - downhill, singletrack - regain some climbing ability, be able to pull my little girl around in a bike trailer & not pass out
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): a biking family is a happy family
-Event goals:


----------



## Bear280 (Feb 16, 2010)

33
6'-1"
247lbs
Started the Journey November of 08 at 286
Drop to around 220lbs
100 miles a week
Cycle Oregon 2011 (This is my treat)
Participate and complete a 6 hour endurance ride

Reason: Be healthy enough to ride with my son as he gets older. He is almost 2 years old now.


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

-Current age: 27 - 28 in march
-Current height: 6'0"
-Current weight:235.4
-Previous weight: 241 highest
-Fitness Goals: get to 199
-Riding goals: be able to ride more difficult trails with higher elevation
-Rewards: FS mtb


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

-Current age:48
-Current height:6'5"
-Current weight: 275.6
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 300
-Fitness Goals: 220 by October
-Riding goals: Ride up some steep trails that I must currently walk my bike up
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): ??? Meeting my monthly goals is presently reward enough... However, a GPS/HRM/mapping cycling computer could be an excellent father's day present...
-Event goals: Ride Levi's Medio Fondo and a few warm up rides before. My goals may be too short sighted and I will revise upward as needed. 80lbs in 10 months is aggressive but so far I'm on track...


----------



## bowz (Feb 17, 2010)

-Current age: 41
-Current height: 6'
-Current weight: 272
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey):
-Fitness Goals: 225 or under by end of year
-Riding goals: be able to ride longer and harder as year goes on
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): smaller pants, but the weight loss is reward enough
-Event goals: none as of yet


----------



## BBCorvette18Punk (Feb 28, 2010)

-Current age: 25
-Current height: 6'2"
-Current weight: 355
-Previous weight 355
-Fitness Goals: 220
-Riding goals: Get in shape and ride some hard and long trails


----------



## AntagonistHero (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey guys,

Newbie here. Been out of the saddle for over 10 years. Missed riding quite a bit. Just picked up a Cannondale F7, and plan to hit it hard. Been concentrating on family and career went from a pretty solid 215 to a flabby 279

-Current age: 30
-Current height: 6'0
-Current weight: 265
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 279
-Fitness Goals: Loose the flab, gain endurance. Get down to around 190-200. I don't plan to carry around all the muscle I did when I was younger.

I want to lose 50lbs by the end of the year. Right now cycling is my cardio. I HATE running. When the summer comes I'll hit the pool for laps.

There are a lot of inspiring photos/stories on this site. I look forward to joining you all in this endeavor.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Current age: 35
Current height: 6'3"
Current weight: 235
Previous weight: 265 

Fitness Goals:
1 - First I need to get back to where I was last spring (227ish before our baby arrived)
2 - Ideally I'd like to get down in the 215 range but my eating habits need to improve more!

Riding goals: 
1 - Continue to improve especially technical & drops. 
2 - Ride Moab for the first time! (April 11th.. if all goes to plan)

Rewards: Improved health and riding more/farther/faster is reward enough.


----------



## chadmeeh (Jan 2, 2005)

-Current age: 33
-Current height: 6 ft
-Current weight: 285 / about 33% body fat
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 290
-Fitness Goals: Get down to at least 20% body fat
-Riding goals: To be able to ride for about 15 to 20 miles without feeling like I'm going to have a heart attack. To enjoy riding again.
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): I don't know yet. I'll have to work on that to figure something out.


----------



## GrannyAbuser (Jan 31, 2004)

-Current age: 42
-Current height: 5'11"
-Current weight: 360
-Previous weight 360
-Fitness Goals: 220
-Riding goals: To actually RIDE this year. I love bikes as much as beer and actually own five of them. The problem is that i spend more time drinking beer and looking at them than actually riding them. I vividly recall the joy and freedom I experienced while riding as a kid all of which was overshadowed by the joy of pushing down a gas pedal and the discovery of BEER!!! I've stubbornly clung to my pre-license memories, but each passing year and beer-induced pound gained makes it harder to relive.

1.) To ride at least 3 times per week on an actual bike and to ride or hit the gym at least 5 times per week.
2.) To be able to complete the Century Charity ride my friend signed us up for on July 27th!
3.) To make beer an occasional treat rather than a food group.
4.) To post my very own BEFORE and AFTER success story entry at the end of this season and again when I hit my target weight.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

ajmelin said:


> 33
> 6'1"
> 255 Down from 283
> Looking to wiegh in at 220 by April 1
> ...


4-2-10
Well the results are in....
The bet began 1-1-10 with the following weights
me 258.8
Joe 230.0
Mike 209.0
Hamilton 267.6

Hamilton gave up right away, and was "sick" for yesterdays weigh in so DNF
Mike was at 183.4 a respectable 12% weight loss
Joe weighed in at 197 14% loss
I tipped the scales at 209.8 for a winning 19% loss

Good luck to everyone trying to lose weight. As I have said before, you need to have someone to hold you accountable for your effort; wife, co-worker, friend etc... your mind will quit long before your body will, and most people just need someone to egg them on.


----------



## Cheese302 (Jun 19, 2007)

-Current age: 26
-Current height: 5'11"
-Current weight: 225
-Previous weight: 298
-Fitness Goals: 200-210 as a total goal.
-Riding goals: get into some real mtn biking still mainly city riding and road commuting style stuff 
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): New motorcycle when i hit 220
-Event goals: ride in my first race. philly to jersey shore bike ride at the end of the summer


----------



## sladams1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Current Age: 43
Current height: 6'3"
Current Weight: 345
Previous Weight: Same (just starting)
Fitness Goals: First step is to weight in the 2xx's Goal 
Riding Goals: Keep up with my extremely fit 10yo on the trails (29er will help with this one (hee hee))
Rewards: FS Bike, maybe a HiFi Pro


----------



## sladams1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Current Age: 43
Current height: 6'3"
Current Weight: 345
Previous Weight: Same (just starting)
Fitness Goals: First step is to weight in the 2xx's Goal 
Riding Goals: Keep up with my extremely fit 10yo on the trails (29er will help with this one (hee hee))
Rewards: FS Bike, maybe a HiFi Pro


----------



## Schultzy1982 (Apr 22, 2010)

27
6'2"
295ish
was at 300 beginning of the month
I commute 6 miles a day with the bike and am hoping to bump that up to a total of 10 or so a day with some extra leisure riding.
Just looking to get overall endurance up and get back into shape.


----------



## rescue6 (Dec 11, 2007)

32
6'4 1/2"
285 lbs down from 303 April 20th 2010
I would like to be down to 230 by the end of summer
Just want to be healthy again


----------



## magpies14 (Jun 24, 2009)

35
6'
218lbs...
wanna go back to 185-190lbs region by end of 2010...(which i was when i was 27-8)

wanna be physically fit and able to climb without having 'respiration' problem....


----------



## Wykd (May 1, 2010)

Current Age: 42
Current height: 6'2"
Current Weight: 318
Previous Weight: Same 324 - started May 1st this yr
Fitness Goals: be 200lbs again!


----------



## tennyis (May 16, 2010)

Have stated in a couple threads on here that I was about 280lbs, well I just went up and weighed myself for the first time in about 6 months, 305lbs. Not feeling to good about myself but i'm getting the bike tomorrow and going to make a change in my life. 

-Current age: 29
-Current height: 6'3
-Current weight: 305lbs
-Fitness Goals: I've become a lazy father, playing video games instead of going outside. I want to be in better shape and make lifestyle changes to bond with boys. 
-Riding goals: 7hrs a week on the bike
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): better relationship with my children

I would like to be 199lbs before I turn 30. This gives me until the day before my birthday to lose 106lbs which works out to 2.2lbs a week (Birthday is December 16th)


----------



## djjr50 (Apr 17, 2010)

-Current age: 30
-Current height:6'9"
-Current weight: 430lbs+
-Fitness Goals: Drop 100lbs, be able to run up and down a basketball court again (more than twice...Lol!)
-Riding goals: Ride 50 miles/week on road
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): Go to more surrounding trails, maybe buy a 29ner in a year or so


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

-Current age: 29, 30 in 3 weeks.
-Current height:5'9"
-Current weight: 238.8 lbs
-Fitness Goals: Drop to 200 lbs from 258 lbs.
-Riding goals: To Ride as much as possible and get my wife and daughter out there with me.
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): upgrades for me and my families bikes.

Today I weighed in at 238.8lbs. over 19 pounds gone in less than 2 months and loving it. I can't wait to get back to my normal 200lb mark! My goal is to be under 230 by my birthday on the 16th.


----------



## MattH1972 (Apr 4, 2010)

Current Age: 38
Current Height: 6'4"
Starting Weight: 285 - 4/15/10
Current Weight: 274 - 5/28/10
Fitness Goals: Haven't decided.
Riding Goals: Ride more miles in the woods each time I go out.


----------



## joshuagore (Oct 15, 2009)

-Current age: 27 in march
-Current height: 6'2"
-Current weight:288.5
-Previous weight: 299 3 weeks ago
-Fitness Goals: 230lbs by August.
-Riding goals: Ride the full course at Kettle, blue loop, connector, emma f, connector, and blue loop back to the parking lot  With a solid pace. 
-Rewards: Fit better in my race car, and possibly be competitive in a Kart.


----------



## Eric P. (Jun 5, 2010)

Current age: 46
Current height: 6'
Current weight: 223
Previous weight (369 when the journey started 5 years ago)
Fitness goals: would love 200. Be tough to hit unless I start to do other exercises. Almost all flab is in belly and chest. 
Riding goals: be able to climb the bigger hills in the area without bailing to granny ring. Road or not.
Rewards: Early - already got a Fargo. Later - not sure at this point.


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Current age: 30
Current height: 6'4
Current weight: 293
Previous weight 307
Fitness goals: Aiming for 250 moving into the winter. Goal is to be 200 by the summer.
Riding goals: To ride trails without sitting, hitting mountain bike parks, and eventual Double Diamond runs.
Rewards: 200 LBS I'll pick up a http://www.norco.com/bikes/road/road/crr-2/ and start to do more street riding.


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

Time for a little public accountability: 

-Current age: 35
-Current height: 6'1"
-Current weight: 288
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 315+
-Fitness Goals: Improve overall general fitness; drop down to about 225 by the end of the year. 
-Riding goals: Ride most days to work and get at least one other ride in each week.
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): I'll probably buy a road bike when I hit 250 lbs.
-Event goals: None at this time


----------



## hemirussa (Jul 8, 2010)

current age:42
height: 6'3
weight: 286
fit goals: improve overall fitness and hopefully not die trying to do it.
riding goals: ride regular and continue to enjoy it and be able to keep up with my son.
rewards: to maybe be able to compete in wrestling because I will be in better shape.
goals: to lose fat weight and build muscle.


----------



## DogBone51 (Jun 25, 2010)

-Current age: 31
-Current height: 6'
-Current weight: 203
-Previous weight: 240
-Fitness Goals: Get ripped and in race shape 
-Riding goals: Racing this fall season
-Rewards: none
-Event goals: Racing

With the help of P90X and getting back into MTB riding I've been shredding the weight. I started this program in May and lost 37lbs to date.


----------



## Gillamonster (Jul 11, 2010)

-Current age: 26
-Current height: 6'7"
-Current weight: 400
-Previous weight: kinda peaked at the moment
-Fitness Goals: Get healthy, I would like to get below 300 within a year.
-Riding goals: I want to get on the bike everyday, no matter how tired I am from work.
-Rewards: My health
-Event goals: be somewhat competent in a sprint length triathlon by summer of 2012


----------



## thabiuk (Jul 20, 2010)

-Current age: 34
-Current height: 5'10
-Current weight: 316 
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 387
-Fitness Goals: To be healthy for myself and family. I want to hit 235 by February, the wieght I was when I met my wife 12 years ago. 
-Riding goals: 30-40 miles per week.
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): Just bought my first 42" belt in about 8 years, 300 lbs getting a tat of my sons. 250lbs Trip to Whistler, 235 renewing my vows to my wife --- that one may take awhile,,,
-Event goals: complete a XC event in 2011.


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

Current Age: 28
Current height: 6'3"
Current Weight: 283
Previous Weight: Same (just starting)
Fitness Goals: To stop making excuses and drop my weight to 250
Riding Goals: Ride at least 3 times a week in general (road/trail/whatever) and increase my indurance
Rewards: entry level rigid 29er SS (or SS cyclocross bike for regular fitness riding when I cant hit the trail. Have had my eye on the redline monocog, and a few different bikes in the Felt lineup)


----------



## jguere (Jul 23, 2010)

Current Age: 29
Current Height: 6'3"
Current Weight: 210
Previous Weight: 235
Fitness Goals: Improve strength endurance, get down to 195 and stay there... P90X helped me get down to 199 2 yrs ago, but I put 11 lbs back on...
Riding Goals: Get off my a$$!
Rewards: New bike for my b-day


----------



## Quickset45 (Jul 17, 2010)

Im also 38, soon to be 39 started this season 230, am now 217 and losing. (stopped snacking, single helpings at meals) rode with guys better than I am  . hows it going?


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey guys maybe our new FB group page can be an extra tool for everyone on here to achieve their goals.. Good Luck and keep it up!

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=142367352471264&ref=nf


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Jan 27, 2010)

-Current age:19
-Current height:5'11
-Current weight:204
-Fitness Goals:160 preferably
-Riding goals:gym every day, lots of riding and spin class
-Rewards:new bike


----------



## badfishx2 (Aug 12, 2005)

41
5'8"
235
Strength gain and weight loss
Climb anything
Tandem race with my wife Sea Otter


----------



## Quickset45 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Update*

Im now 205! 
ride with guys better than you!


----------



## viking4949 (Oct 21, 2010)

Current age: 31
-Current height: 5'10"
-Current weight: 315
-Previous weight : Over 350 (scale limit 3 months ago)
-Fitness Goals: 300 by year end
-Riding goals: keep up riding at least 3x a week, get off of pavement in the spring
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): was going to be a trek 7100, but thinking something more versatile now.
-Event goals:not to freeze in Chicago winter.


----------



## K-OS (Nov 9, 2010)

*Current age:* 38
*Current height:* 5' 8.5"
*Current weight:* 200
*Previous weight:* 215 highest
*Fitness Goals:* scale weight is not important to me, mirror weight is.
I want to drop 20lbs of fat, and gain back about 15-20lbs of muscle.
So I'd be happy staying around 200lbs, but seeing my waist go from 37" 
back down to about 32" and my arms to go from 16.5" back to about 18-18.5"
*Riding goals:* pass friends on trails and obstacles... ride 4000km this coming year(season)


----------



## K-OS (Nov 9, 2010)

Actually changed my riding goal, after calculating the riding to work and back I already do (15km / day) I'd be doing 2400km if I just ride to work and back EVERY day. (from Mar to Nov)

So my goal will be 4000km this year, starting in March of 2011


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

age 54
6'0"
started 2009 283lb, ended Oct 31, 2009 237lb..my official begin of the holiday season
Jan 30 2010 the official end of my holiday season 245lb, goal by Oct. 31 to be below 215lb

add two singletrack races and better my times by 10% over last year.
increase annual road miles from 1.4k to 2.1k
increase annual mountain miles from 600 to 850
do mammoth mountain again this time without bleeding
bench press 5 reps @ 250
reduce my official holiday season by 30 days

my season ended a bit earlier this year, end of Oct. instead of the typical mid Nov.
lets see how I did.
55 and retired 
still 6'
did not enter any singletrack races this year
road miles made 1.7k miles a miss
mountain miles 500 a miss
did mammoth without bleeding and did it must faster and more efficient then last year, that is a hit!!
benched pressed 250 x 5, even did 270 x2, that is a hit!!
weight came in at 239 and that is a miss
but in my defense  took a spill on my mountain bike severe enough that a change in perception followed, hence no entry in any single track races and less mountain miles.
then day after Memorial day had my first bout of sciatica that lasted about six weeks hence lost some road time. 
picked up a bad boy and road that for about 8 months and recently sold it and picked up a Giant FCR 1, still got the cannondale F5 but might be looking to upgrade in 2011


----------

